# Request for Prayers for my friend



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#800080">My very dear friend, Sheila is ill and in the hospital. :mellow: During a body scan "spots" were found on all her organs. More tests were run today and hopefully she will get some better results tomorrow.

She is my best friend in Florida, we met through our children. My oldest son and her son got us together, when they were in the 3rd and 4th grades. She didn't even drive, but when I was so sick carrying Sara, she got her drivers license just in case she needed to rush me to the hospital during the day when my husband was at work. She is one GREAT friend! :biggrin: 

To top it all off, she is one of the reasons we have Maltese. She rescued a Malt, Jag, when he was 9 and it was when I saw him that I decided, I could live with a small dog. He is so cute and his personality is darling. Silly me, at the time I even tried to talk her into giving Jag to Sara. 

Please, I am asking for you to say a prayer for her. She has 5 children and they are a close family. Her husband has suffered awfully the past few years with a heart issue, been in and out of the hospital and contacted MRSA, that almost killed him. This family has suffered awfully and needs prayers.

Thank you, deeply, 
Melanie</span>


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your friend Sheila and her family are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: Please keep us updated on her. Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Strong prayers and positive thoughts to your friend and her family, Mel. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Her and her family and you and your family are in my thoughts.

I hope it's nothing serious and she gets well soon. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mel your friend, her family and you will be in our thoughts and prayers here at my house. Please be sure to update us when you hear something. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh , I really hope she gets better test results tomorrow. I will pray for her for sure rayer: hope it's nothing serious rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for your friend, Sheila, and her family . I know if something would affect my best friend I'd be devestated.... she's like a sister to me so I can understand your concern.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Aww Mel I am so sorry. You can bet her and her family will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Please update when you can. Im so sorry please let her know alot of people are thinking of her

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so sorry and sending prayers. It is always comforting to know that there is a whole "family" here with lots of energy to send positive thoughts. 
Hugs for you for being such a great friend.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes Melanie.......I will keep your friend Shelia in my prayers. It sounds as if your friendship goes back a long, long time and she is like a sister to you!!!! God bless her and her family!!!!


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

Melanie your friend will be in my prayers....


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sending my prayers and positive thoughts your way and for your best friend and her family.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Your friend will most certainly be in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

[attachment=37666:875.gif]


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Prayers for your friend rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying for your friend and her family. rayer: And, for you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes.

No update yet.... hopefully that is a good thing.

Sheila is in good spirits but that is her nature. She always finds something good in anything. She and I have been through so very much together. I am not sure I would have been able to hold myself together when Jason was in his accident without Sheila's calming words. She is the type of friend that everyone should be able to have in their life.

God bless you all for caring,
Melanie


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I will definitely include her in my prayers. 
It is nice when you find such an amazing friend. Hold on tight to her and your friendship.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*You are a wonderful friend to her as she is to you. I will definitely keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the next thing you post is that all is well.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sorry to hear that. Keeping your friend in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

They're in my thoughts 

:grouphug:

-Nina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your friends illness. I hope your friend and her family will be OK.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, my hope that no news was good news, was dashed today.

Sheila has been diagnosed with Metastatic Poorly Differentiated Carcinoma, and also Urothelial Primary Bladder Cancer.
The reason it took so long is they wanted to locate a Primary.

I feel as if I have a cider block in my stomach over worry for her and her family.

She will start Chemo tomorrow.

PLEASE keep her in your prayers.
Melanie


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I will keep your friend and her family in my prayers. rayer: rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Oh Melanie i am so sorry to hear that. I too was hoping no news was good news. Will say extra prayers for your friend and her family. rayer: rayer: Also prayers for you to stay strong for your friend in her time of need. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I've been praying for her, and I will most certainly continue to keep her and her family in my prayers. God bless. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah Mel Im sorry to hear this. I will keep her and her family in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mel prayers and thoughts for all of you during this difficult time. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

how sad. my thoughts are with your friend, her family and you. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm am so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope everything gets better for her soon! 
Prayers for you, your friend and her family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">Sheila could not start Chemo today due to lack of them being about to set an IV. So on Monday they will put in a "pic" to start the Chemo.

I feel as if I am in a bad dream over this sometimes. I just can not believe as young as she is, it's her time to go.

Thank you all for your prayers, each one matters greatly. 

Melanie</span>


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is definitely in my thoughts! As is her family and you and your family!

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Melanie your friend and her family will continue to be in my prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Melanie, I am praying for your friend......you told us she had five children. Are they old enough to take care of themselves while she goes through chemo? I know you said her husband had heart problems. God bless her and I pray that she has healing through her chemo so that she can be with her family!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Oh Melanie, I am praying for your friend......you told us she had five children. Are they old enough to take care of themselves while she goes through chemo? I know you said her husband had heart problems. God bless her and I pray that she has healing through her chemo so that she can be with her family!!!![/B]


Sheila's youngest daughter just graduated from HS... and was accepted at a great college in PA, but is thinking about putting it off. She was granted a 70% scholarship too. This is so sad.

Her other four children are out on their own. THANK YOU for thinking of them. Sheila also has three Grandchildren and one on the way.

Her husband is still in poor health, so this has to be so hard on their children. Don lost a leg to a motorcyle accident as a young adult and never let this slow him down. He started his own business and has always worked hard. He is one HARD working man, if you ask me. Even with all the heart issues he's dealt with the past few years, he's still working as often as he can. 

I saw her again today and she is not looking so well, awfully bruised up arms and just so pale. 

Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes,
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have started a CaringBridge page for Sheila.... 

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/sheilakinbacher

Please go and let her know you are thinking of her and saying recovery prayers.

I will go on Friday to spend the day with her again and take my laptop for her to be able to read all the well wishes.

THANK you all so VERY much in advance, :grouphug: 
Melanie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

Your friend, Sheila, and her family will definitely be in my prayers. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... this is such a sad story... I will keep her in my prayers.. rayer: rayer:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been following this thread even though I have not posted in it yet. I have been thinking about you and your friend. I will visit the caringbridge link. I am familiar with this site as a boy from Indiana had one of these. He was on the news quite a bit and I followed his saga through that website.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us posted. She continues to be in my prayers.

God bless you for being such a wonderful friend to her. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I can not tell you all what it means to me to see that some of you have left messages for Sheila on the caringbridge site. THANK YOU!

I can tell you that everyone's prayer or positive does matter greatly and I feel they will open the door for Sheila's miracle.

:grouphug: 

Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Melanie, I'm so sorry to read about your friend. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Best wishes to her. I know this is hard for you, as friends are so important to us.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this is happening to your friend. I can't imagine how hard this must be on her family. I'm sure she is so thankful to have you as her friend. You will both be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope to see a positive update soon. I'll also leave a message on her CaringBridge page.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheila, was sent home today from the hospital. She will have to see her doctor every two days to have blood work done and have some physical therapy. Then a week from this coming Monday she gets her second dose of Chemo.

Thank you ALL for the positive thoughts and prayers for her and her family. :sLo_grouphug3: To everyone here!

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:sLo_grouphug3: 
For you, your family and your friend and her family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for keeping us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">Update on Sheila:

She is having a nurse and physical therapy person come every other day to help her with things. She has an appointment tomorrow to check her blood again and if her levels of whites or reds are down anymore she will get some blood, to be ready for Monday's dose of Chemo.

She is very tired all the time and has somewhat lost track of "time". Her days are all melting together. I have tried several "tricks" to try and help her with this issue but I seem to be not doing what she needs.

ANY suggestions about helping her keep track of time better?

THANK you all, please continue prayers and positive thoughts for her.

Melanie</span>


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Still keeping your friend and her family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie you are a wonderful friend. Gosh i wish you were my friend and lived close. :thumbsup: Sheila is in my prayers rayer:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jun 18 2008, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593217


> <span style="color:#9932cc">Update on Sheila:
> 
> She is having a nurse and physical therapy person come every other day to help her with things. She has an appointment tomorrow to check her blood again and if her levels of whites or reds are down anymore she will get some blood, to be ready for Monday's dose of Chemo.
> 
> ...


Check with her Case Worker or Physician about Reality Orientation Therapy. Please, Get her evaluated right away if you are noticing what you say you are noticing. Please let her Physician know what changes you are seeing.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheila was re-admited to the hospial this morning. She has been feeling AWFUL since the second Chemo treatment, unable to eat and hardly able to stay awake. Her husband just called to tell me her kidneys have shut down.  

*Please keep up the prayers for her and her family*. Her oldest daughter just flew down from PA, and this was a planned vacation, so being at the hospital with her Mom was not what she had planned I bet. 

I just worry so much, now MUCH can Sheila's body take? Mentatally she is over tired and that is never good.

Melanie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, this doesn't sound good at all. I'll be sending extra prayers today. 

.....I'm sorry this is happening to your friend.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Melanie, I am sorry to hear that Shelia's kidneys have shut down!!!! I am glad her daughter is with her. How are you doing? I know how much you care for her and this friendship.........no matter what, God will take care of Shelia~~~~please keep that in mind. I stopped this email to pray for her and also for you Melanie!!!!!! Please keep us informed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mel, remember God doesn't give more then we can handle. Sheila sounds like she's tired and wants to go home. I pray you will take care of yourself you have no idea how tired you are. I have been praying for Sheila and her family God Bless Them and You


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. Sheila has been in my prayers everyday, and the prayers for her will certainly continue. I pray for the peace of God to be with all of you during this time. :grouphug: :grouphug:  :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mel, I can't stop thinking of Sheila, you and her family, please pm after you see her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'm be praying for Sheila and her family.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been reading this thread and praying for your friend. I'm sorry to hear that she's had to be readmitted. Take care of yourself. My prayers will continue for Shelia and her family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mel i have been praying for Sheila and her family and you. rayer: I'm sorry to hear that she has been readmitted and her kidneys have shut down. Please know that we are with you and Sheila and her family in spirit. If you need to talk or just vent pm me anytime. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all, for your prayers and caring... please care so much for Sheila and her family. I know God will never give me more then I can handle, He's reminded me of that a lot lately it seems.

Sheila and I had a long talk today... very long. She is very "tired" and just wants this all to end. I reminded her, that God might like to know if she still feels she has "work" to do here, if SHE FEELS she has work to do here on earth. She is "going back" in her mind over and over trying to find a place in her life she could have done something different, and really just "beating" herself up, mentally. I told her, we need to work on what we can do to make what is going on BETTER now, not worry about the past, and not even think so much about down the road. Although, I did tell her, I fully expect to be with her next year so we can celebrate "Cancer Survivors Day" together in the Boca Raton Hospital. ODDLY enough the day before she got her first Chemo Treatment it was celebrated there in the hospital.

I do so feel wiped out... over tired. However, so happy I can make it up to Boca to see her, and that she isn't hundreds of miles away so that I might not be able to be with her.

She and I both agreed today, we needed to focus on the smaller things to be thankful for and happy about, so we made a list and we are going to add to it, every time we are together. This will be a GREAT project.

Again, thank you all SO VERY MUCH! :grouphug: 

Melanie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Mel, you are an awesome friend! I hope that things get easier for Sheila and in the meantime, I love your idea of making a list of little things that make us happy. 

Hugs for both of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Mel,

Sheila is so very lucky and blessed to have you. I believe I have told you that before. I am so sorry to hear that things are not going as well as hoped. It is heart-breaking when you continually have these medical problems. You quickly become so tired, and alot of times just tired of being tired. As hard as it is, I would try to encourage your friend to not waste her time or energy reliving the past that she can do nothing about. I had someone on another listserve share that you shouldn't second guess your decisions. That one must always remember that "You made the best decision with the information that you had at that time." That is my current mantra as I am dealing with my own health issues. 
Does Sheila have someone helping her maintain or strenghten her faith during this difficult time? I think that would be a great benefit for her, especially mentally. Please know that I have been praying for Sheila, her family, you and your family. This is an exhausting thing to have to get through. Please just continually remind her that she is stronger than she probably realizes and is such an astonishing individual to be enduring what she is. It is apparent that God has something in mind for her, that she just needs to keep her heart open to whatever that may be.
Sorry, if I am not making much sense, I too am just so tired.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 2 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599920


> Mel,
> 
> Sheila is so very lucky and blessed to have you. I believe I have told you that before. I am so sorry to hear that things are not going as well as hoped. It is heart-breaking when you continually have these medical problems. You quickly become so tired, and alot of times just tired of being tired. As hard as it is, I would try to encourage your friend to not waste her time or energy reliving the past that she can do nothing about. I had someone on another listserve share that you shouldn't second guess your decisions. That one must always remember that "You made the best decision with the information that you had at that time." That is my current mantra as I am dealing with my own health issues.
> Does Sheila have someone helping her maintain or strenghten her faith during this difficult time? I think that would be a great benefit for her, especially mentally. Please know that I have been praying for Sheila, her family, you and your family. This is an exhausting thing to have to get through. Please just continually remind her that she is stronger than she probably realizes and is such an astonishing individual to be enduring what she is. It is apparent that God has something in mind for her, that she just needs to keep her heart open to whatever that may be.
> Sorry, if I am not making much sense, I too am just so tired.[/B]




oh you made good sense. It's all about God's timing, he promises he won't give us more then we can handle. We are all praying Sheila will get better


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (hambys97 @ Jul 2 2008, 11:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599920


> Mel,
> 
> Sheila is so very lucky and blessed to have you. I believe I have told you that before. I am so sorry to hear that things are not going as well as hoped. It is heart-breaking when you continually have these medical problems. You quickly become so tired, and alot of times just tired of being tired. As hard as it is, I would try to encourage your friend to not waste her time or energy reliving the past that she can do nothing about. I had someone on another listserve share that you shouldn't second guess your decisions. That one must always remember that "You made the best decision with the information that you had at that time." That is my current mantra as I am dealing with my own health issues.
> Does Sheila have someone helping her maintain or strenghten her faith during this difficult time? I think that would be a great benefit for her, especially mentally. Please know that I have been praying for Sheila, her family, you and your family. This is an exhausting thing to have to get through. Please just continually remind her that she is stronger than she probably realizes and is such an astonishing individual to be enduring what she is. It is apparent that God has something in mind for her, that she just needs to keep her heart open to whatever that may be.
> Sorry, if I am not making much sense, I too am just so tired.[/B]


<span style="color:#ff00ff">Thank YOU so very much!

<span style="color:#9932cc">Yes, Sheila, has many helping her with her faith, she has a strong faith. She is past the "second guessing" part now, thankfully. Poor Sheila has a high tolerance to pain and wasn't feeling it too much last week, but this week she was in huge pain, so another ultrasound told her doctors she has blood clots and hemorrhaging. All her doctors were to have a meeting today to figure out a way to deal with this to help her. I have not heard how the meeting went though.

I adore your Mantra.... it's great! Thank you for sharing it with us all and it sure does make a load of common sense.

Everyone, please continue prayers and positive thoughts for Sheila and her family.

Thank you all so very much!
Melanie
</span></span>


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I really hope your friend get better as soon as possible! Good vibes on the way!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your friend and her family, I must have missed this thread. As others have said, she's lucky to have you as a friend and I'm sure you feel the same about her. I'm praying for all of you! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">After "speaking" with someone here that REALLY has helped me tons, with my feelings and saddness about Sheila, I have decided to ask a favor of everyone.

IF you care to, please send Sheila I card. I am not comfortable in posting her home address here, however I can give it to you, if you wish to email me... NOT PM me, email me please at [email protected]. In my email address after my name that is an underscore _ before the 02.

Otherwise if you would like, you could mail a card to my PO Box and I would be happy to deliver any cards to Sheila.

Sheila Kinbacher
c/o Melanie Salz
PO Box 1915
Boca Raton, FL 33429-1915

Thank you all again for all your prayers and good thoughts,
Melanie

</span>


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

rayer: I will keep her and her family in my prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 16 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606486


> <span style="color:#9932cc">After "speaking" with someone here that REALLY has helped me tons, with my feelings and saddness about Sheila, I have decided to ask a favor of everyone.
> 
> IF you care to, please send Sheila I card. I am not comfortable in posting her home address here, however I can give it to you, if you wish to email me... NOT PM me, email me please at [email protected]. In my email address after my name that is an underscore _ before the 02.
> 
> ...




Melanie that is a wonderful idea. I will be mailing a card to your PO box for her.

Still keeping Sheila and her family in my prayers. rayer: rayer: Hugs to you for being there for her and being the friend that you are. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jul 17 2008, 01:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606593


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 16 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606486





> <span style="color:#9932cc">After "speaking" with someone here that REALLY has helped me tons, with my feelings and saddness about Sheila, I have decided to ask a favor of everyone.
> 
> IF you care to, please send Sheila I card. I am not comfortable in posting her home address here, however I can give it to you, if you wish to email me... NOT PM me, email me please at [email protected]. In my email address after my name that is an underscore _ before the 02.
> 
> ...




Melanie that is a wonderful idea. I will be mailing a card to your PO box for her.

Still keeping Sheila and her family in my prayers. rayer: rayer: Hugs to you for being there for her and being the friend that you are. :grouphug: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Melanie, you are a truly wonderful friend - my heart goes out to you and Sheila and her family. It is not easy to watch 
someone you love go through cancer treatment, especially when you know the prognosis is poor. Whatever the outcome.
I hope Sheila gets through this ordeal with a minimum of suffering and I send positive thoughts and hugs to all. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jul 16 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606486


> <span style="color:#9932cc">After "speaking" with someone here that REALLY has helped me tons, with my feelings and saddness about Sheila, I have decided to ask a favor of everyone.
> 
> IF you care to, please send Sheila I card. I am not comfortable in posting her home address here, however I can give it to you, if you wish to email me... NOT PM me, email me please at [email protected]. In my email address after my name that is an underscore _ before the 02.
> 
> ...


What a great idea! You are truly a wonderful friend. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sheila has been moved to surgical intensive care and they had to put a filter near her heart to keep a clot from breaking off and getting into her heart. :mellow: I am going back up tomorrow and will get to spend more time with her.

PLEASE keep her family in your thoughts and prayers. This really feels like it's getting harder, not better, at least to me it does.

Melanie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Melanie, Shelia and her family continue to be in my prayers as well as you. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: You are truely an exceptional friend :hugging:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Melanie, I have continued to pray for Shelia. I know this is so hard on you~~I know your friend and you have such a strong bond, and she appreciates you being there for her. Please take care of yourself too. I also pray for her husband (because of him being sick) and her family. Did her daughter have to go back home? I think you said she had come down for a visit......Please keep us informed!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, her daughter, Jenn, did go back up to PA. Her youngest daughter, Julia, is due to go up to start College. Julia has not been able to decide if she wishes to go now. This is a nightmare for the family. Thank you for your prayers. Her husband, Don, is one amazing man to say the least. He lost a leg in a motorcycle accident many years ago and had never let that slow him down for one second. And even with all his health issues the past few years, he still works full time and runs his own business. I just feel this family deserves a break from all the stressful issues they have been faced with.
</span></span></span>
THANK YOU ALL for your prayers and positive thoughts for them. They must be working, Sheila is stil here with us.

Love to you all,
Melanie

</span></span>


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 10 2008, 09:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617759


> Yes, her daughter, Jenn, did go back up to PA. Her youngest daughter, Julia, is due to go up to start College. Julia has not been able to decide if she wishes to go now. This is a nightmare for the family. Thank you for your prayers. Her husband, Don, is one amazing man to say the least. He lost a leg in a motorcycle accident many years ago and had never let that slow him down for one second. And even with all his health issues the past few years, he still works full time and runs his own business. I just feel this family deserves a break from all the stressful issues they have been faced with.
> </span></span></span>
> THANK YOU ALL for your prayers and positive thoughts for them. They must be working, Sheila is stil here with us.
> 
> ...


oh Melanie
:grouphug: to you, Sheila and the family :grouphug: 

I rayer: pray that she gets better

Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God's timing is perfect. rest sweet Sheila in Jesus arms.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OH Melanie..Im so sorry. Im new to this forum so I just read your thread. It just breaks my heart. You are such a wonderful friend. God bless you. My thoughts and prayers are with you, sheila and her family.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't been able to be on here for a while, but I just read your post. I'm praying for your friend Sheila and her family. I'm also praying for you. You are being a true and faithful friend. I'm sure your being there is helping her and also her family. God bless you.

Judie & Jaz


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Melanie, this is such a heartbreaking situation for everyone concerned. My prayers have continued to be with Sheila, her family and you. Just remember that Jesus is our anchor in the midst of life's storms. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

God bless,
Allison


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

prayers and hugs :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.

Sheila was able to have her Chemo treatment late yesterday and believe it or not looked a bit better today. I spent the day with her and we talked about so much, laughed about things and even talked about future plans. rayer: 

She is able to sit up in bed now, and THAT is improvement. So now she can at least look out the window and read a bit more if she feels like it. Being flat on her back so much was really bothersome for her and annoying to say the least. 

We had an interesting time watching the Weather Channel and then watching outside the window as the storms blew in. OH and yes, there were a few VERY close lighting strikes... :blink: it made the hair on the back of my neck stand up a few times.

Believe me, I know God's timing is perfect... please still keep Sheila and her family in your prayers and thoughts. They all need to know, others do care. And a HUGE THANK YOU to those of you that are sending cards, Sheila has really been touched by every one of them.

THANK YOU!
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord.
there isn't a day I don't think about Sheila. I sent her a card today


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Mel,

Thanks for being such a good friend. I continue to think of Sheila and her family, and wish them well.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just want you ALL to know that you have touched me deeply with your prayers for my Sheila. Just as deeply as you all did when my son had his accident and everyone cared so much.

THANK YOU to you all! :grouphug: 
Melanie
off tomorrow to spend another day making future plans with Sheila


----------

